# رسالة الى كل مسلم -هام جدا



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*اخي المسلم نريد خلاصك و تحريرك ...اقبل الخلاص لتنال الملكوت السماوي مع السيد المسيح (قبل فوات الاوان)

"أما عنكم , فأنتم من نذرف دموعنا في الصلوات لأجلكم, ولأجلكم نركع أمام ذاك الاله المليىء بالمحبة كي تنالوا نعمة الخلاص"

الموضوع هو رسالة من الكتاب المقدس لكل ضال و مبتعد عن السيد المسيح تخبر بحقيقة من تتبع ايها المسلم

احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة

( متى 15:7)
بين فترة واخرى يطفوا على سطح بحار الاشرار التعاليم الجارفة، أنبياء كذبة يعجوّن ويقذفون كزبد البحر بتعاليمهم التي لا تُعد إلا كونها حمأة وطيناً، في هذه المقالة سنتعرف على تعاليم وسلوكيات ونتائج من يتبع الأنبياء الكذبة.

تعاليمهم


1. كلامهم ثرثرة باطلة وكلمات طنانة

"الأنبياء يصيرون ريحاً والكلمة ليست فيهم . هكذا يُصنع بهم" ( إرميا 13:5)
النبي الكذاب يستحوذ على مسامع المصغين اليه بكلمات جوفاء تطرب لهذا الآذان ويجعل مستقبلهم الابدي زاخرا بالملذات الدنيونية من خمور وفجور.

2. يتنبأون بالكذب

"الانبياء يتنبأون بالكذب والكهنة تحكم على أيديهم وشعبي هكذا أحب. وماذا تفعلون في آخرتها؟" ( إرميا 31:5). في ايام ارميا النبي ظهر أنبياء كذبة كثيرون وكان ذلك في عصر الانحطاط الأخلاقي وبعض من رجال الدين الاشرار كانوا يؤيدون اولئك الكذبة لكي يبقوا في مناصبهم ولكي يكونوا مقبولين من الشعب الذي يتمادى بالخطايا. ولكن تحذير الله لهم ( ماذا تفعلون في آخرتها؟) أي ان دينونة الله لا تتوانى عنهم. فكل نبي كذاب تجده يحاول ان يجد له رجال دين أشرار مزوّرين يُعطوا اصواتهم له ويكونوا كمرجعية لاقواله. لذلك انتبه أيها القارئ !!

3. يستوحي نبوته من ضلال قلبه كالعراف

"فقال لي الرب بالكذب يتنبأ الأنبياء باسمي. لم ارسلهم ولا أمرتهم ولا لكلمتهم. برؤيا كاذبة وعرافة وباطل ومكر قلوبهم هم يتنبأون لكم" ( أرميا 14:14)
العراف هو الشخص الذي يُستاجر لكي يلعن شعب الله ( اقرأ سفر العدد اصحاح 22-24) وهو نبي أحمق ( 2 بطرس 16:2) أحب أجرة الاثم ( 2 بطرس15) ويضل الناس عن الطريق المستقيم أي القداسة ( يهوذا11) ويشجع الناس على ممارسة الزنى وأكل ذبائح مقدمة للاصنام اي للشيطان ( رؤيا 14:2).

4. يتكلم بأمور وهو لا يعلم ماذا يقرر

"لان النبي والكاهن كليهما يطوفان في الأرض ولا يعرفان شيئاً" ( ارميا 18:14)
النبي الكذاب لانه لا يعرف الله ولم يتكلم الله معه وجها لوجه ولم يجلس في مجلس الله ( إرميا18:23) فهو لا يعرف صفات الله ولا خطة الله للشعب فيرسم صورة خاصة في قلبه المضل عن الله ويقدم للناس صورة مشوهة او مقلوبة عن الإله الحقيقي.

5. كلام النبي الكذاب لا يزيد عن كونه تبن

أي انه كلام يملأ البطن ولكنه لا يملأ القلب!! كلام تبن أي لا يستيطع السامع هضم معناه أي لا نفع له. "ما للتبن مع الحنطة يقول الرب؟" ( ارميا28:23)

6. النبي الكذاب نداً لطبيعة الله ( النور ، المحبة)

النبي الكذاب يحب الظلمة أكثر من النور ، لان الظلمة تخبئ أعماله القبيحة، ولا يحب ان يقول لله "اضي قلبي وأزل ظلمتي بنورك" إنه لا يريد ان يوبخ نفسه ولكونه يكره الإله الحقيقي فهو لا يعرف معنى ( الله محبة) و لا يريد ان يعلم الناس ان يحبوا بعضهم البعض. ( راجع رسالة يوحنا الاولى)

7. النبي الكذاب رسول للشيطان

أي أن الله لم يُرسل النبي الكذاب " لم ارسل الأنبياء ( الكذبة) بل هم جروا. لم اتكلم معهم بل هم تنباوا" ( إرميا 21:23)
"لان مثل هؤلاء رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون. مغيّرون شكلهم إلى شبه رُسل المسيح. ولا عجب لان الشيطان نفسه يغير شكله إلى شبه ملاك نورٍ. فليس عظيماً إن كان خدامه أيضاً يغيرون شكلهم كخدام للبّر ( للصلاح). الذين نهايتهم تكون حسب اعمالهم" ( 2 كورنثوس 13:11-15) لذلك تجد أن رسالة النبي الكذاب مناقضة لما جاء في دستور ملكوت السموات ( متى 5-7) فمثلا بدلا من احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم، يُعلّم النبي الكذاب، قاتلوهم والعنوهم!!

8. النبي الكذاب يقاوم رجال الله

فالنبي الكذاب يقف باستمرار في وجه المبشرين بالسلام، ويقاوم الكارزين بالخبر السار إذ إنه أداة طيّعة بيد الشيطان المقاوم !! كما انه اي النبي الكذاب يصد ويحاول إفساد كل من يريد أن يسمع عن الخلاص العظيم. ( راجع أعمال الرسل 4:13- 12).


9. النبي الكذاب يتنكر لهوية الله

النبي الكذاب يريد أن يمجد نفسه، فهو يحتقر مجد الله، لا يريد للناس ان تعرف من هو الله الحقيقي، لانها ان عرفت واصبح لكل واحد علاقة شخصية مع الله فإنها ستتجه لله وتترك ذلك النبي الكذاب وهذا ما لا يروق له، ولذلك نجد ان احد اهداف النبي الكذاب تشويه هوية او صورة الله الحقيقية وتكوين هوية مزيفة عن الله لكي تبقى الناس تابعة لضلالات النبي، أي ان كل نبي كذاب يرفض إعلان الله عن نفسه في الكتاب المقدس ويصنع تعليما مضادا كاذبا لأنكار من هو الله "
"لم اكتب اليكم لأنكم لستم تعلمون الحق بل لانكم تعلمونه وأنّ كل كذب ليس من الحق. من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أنّ يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن. كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً ومن يعترف بالابن فله الآب ايضاً" ( 1 يوحنا 21:2-23)



سلوكيات وأخلاقيات الانبياء الكذبة

لقد علّمنا الرب يسوع أن نحكم على الانبياء الكذبة من خلال ثمارهم الرديئة"فإذا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم" ( متى 20:7)

1. الولع بالربح القبيح

أي أنه يتخذ هذه المهنة كتجارة رابحه له "لان من صغيرهم الى كبيرهم كل واحد مولع بالربح ومن النبي إلى الكاهن كل واحد يعمل بالكذب" ( أرميا 13:6)

2. النبي الكذاب لا يخجل إذا ارتكب الخطايا

النبي الحقيقي قد يزِّل او يقع في خطية لكنه يندم بل انه يبكي ليلا ونهار ويدين نفسه على ما فعل ويتوب أما النبي الكذاب فهو يشرب الاثم كمن يشرب الماء، فهو لا يشعر بالخزي إذا زنى أو سرق او فعل اي أمر قبيح
"هل خزوا لأنهم عملوا رجساً؟ بل لم يخزوا خزياً ولم يعرفوا الخجل. لذلك يسقطون بين الساقطين. في وقت معاقبتهم يعثرون قال الرب" ( إرميا 15:6)راجع ايضا ( ارميا 20:29-23)


3. النبي الكذاب كثعلب ماكر

فكما يتصيد الثعلب بمكر أي بخداع فرائسهن هكذا النبي الكذاب يمكر بالناس ونجد أمثالهم يكثرون وسط الخراب الأدبي الذي يرافق انعدام الإنجيل

4. النبي الكذاب كذئب مفترس

أي انه يكون ظالماً في تعاليمه التي لم يامر الله بها ولا توصِل الانسان لمعرفة الله ومحبته وخلاصه، ولكنها تعاليم لإنهاك الضحايا فتصبح فريسه سهلة له، وهو يبحث عن الضعيف والغير قادر ان يدافع عن نفسه أي يبحث عن اناس لا يعرفون كلمة الرب سواء في العهد القديم او الجديد. "يأتونكم بلباس الحملان ومن داخلهم ذئاب خاطفة" ( متى 15:7)

5. النظرات الشريرة

الانبياء الكذبة ,والمعلمين الكذبة نظراتهم شريرة لان سيدهم الشيطان، وعيونهم مملوءة فسقاً. لا تكف عن الخطية!!.


التأثير المهلك لاقوال النبي الكذاب لمن يصغي له

1. يجعل الناس ترتد وتبتعد عن الرب ( التشبث بالخديعة)

"فلماذا ارتد هذا الشعب في اورشليم ارتداداً دائماً. تمسكوا بالمكر. ابو الرجوع؟ صغيتُ وسمعتُ. بغير المستقيم يتكلمون. ليس احد يتوب عن شره قائلا ماذا عملت؟
أي انهم يجعلون الناس تطلق العنان لشهواتها الردية البهيمية!!



2. الاستخفاف بالناس من ناحية علاج الخطايا

"ويشفون كسر بنت شعبي على عثمٍ قائلين سلام سلام ولا سلام" ( إرميا14:6)
أي ان النبي الكذاب لا يعطي تعريفا دقيقا للخطية، فلا يقول إنها إثم بل يعطيها تسميات أخرى، فيجعل الناس يعيشون في سلام قلب وهمي، فيقول لهم عن الزنى إنه مجرد اشباع رغبة أو زواج فترة!! ويقول عن السحر والشعوذة إنها حجاب للوقايا من الحسد ويقول عن جريمة القتل انها جهاد في سبيل الله!! ويقول عن السرقة إنها غنيمة من عدوك!! ولهذا تجد الناس الى يوم الدينونة التي تتبع مثل هذا النبي الكذاب لا تتوب عن السرقة والسحر والقتل والزنى!! ( رؤيا يوحنا 20:9،21).

3. النبي الكذاب يشدد ايدي فاعلي الشر والقباحة

" وفي انبياء أورشليم رايت ما يُقشعّر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب. ويُشددون أيادي فاعلي الشرّ حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره" ( أرميا 14:23). النبي الكذاب يشتق تعليمه وسلوكه من الديانات الوثنية، فقد كان الانبياء الكذبة في اورشليم يوافقون على ما يقوم به الوثنيون في معابدهم من فجور والتي سبق الرب ان حذر شعبه لكي لا يتنجسوا بها ( لاويين 18).

4. النبي الكذاب يخدع الناس بالاوهام

"هكذا قال رب الجنود لا تسمعوا لكلام الأنبياء الذين يتنباون لكم. فإنهم يجعلونكم باطلاً. يتكلمون برؤيا قلبهم لا عن فم الرب" ( ارميا 16:23) . هدف النبي الكذاب ان يجعل الناس يحتقرون الرب!! الذي تكلم وأعلن نفسه بطرق متنوعة في الكتاب المقدس، وأعلن انه قدوس ويعاقب شعبه بنفس عقاب الامم لانه لا يحابي بالوجوه!! ولأن النبي الكذاب لا يهمه موضوع قداسة الله، بل انه يقول للناس الذين يجرون وراء أهواء قلوبهم النجسة ( لن يصيبكم ضرر) فلذلك يصورون لهم السماء كانها مكان مفتوح لممارسة الرذائل أو الشهوات التي كانت محرمة عليهم على الارض!!

5. النبي الكذاب لا يفيد الناس باي فائدة روحية

"فلم يفيدوا هذا الشعب فائدة يقول الرب" ( ارميا32:23) فالانبياء الكذبة في تلك الايام والى يومنا هذا يتفادون توبيخ الناس على خطاياها، ولا يأبهون بالخلاص أو نعمة الله الحقيقية، بل في جهل وعدم معرفة يتنبأون بطوائح أي بكلام يجعل السامعين يتوهون في الخطية ولا يدركوا أين سيقضون الابدية بعد موتهم!!.

6. الانبياء الكذبة يجعلون الناس تصدق الكذب

"فقال ارميا النبي لحننيّا اسمع يا حننيّا. إنّ الرب لم يرسلك وانت قد جعلت هذا الشعب يتكل على الكذب" ( ارميا 15:28). حاول ذلك النبي ان يطمئن الشعب طمأنينة كاذبة ويعلن دمار العدو وبذلك اراد ان يشجع الناس على المقاومة السياسية بدلا من الطاعة لوصايا الرب ( قارن ارميا 28 مع 29).
الانبياء الكذبة يغشون الناس ، التاجر الغير شريف يحاول ان يغش الناس ببضاعة مغشوشة وهذا ما يسمى بالغش التجاري، والنبي الكذاب يقدم لسامعيه كلام مغشوش من أجل تجارة قبيحة لان ضميره ميت.
"لانه هكذا قال رب الجنود إله إسرائيل. لا تغشّكم أنبياؤكم الذين في وسطكم وعرافوكم ولا تسمعوا لاحلامكم التي تتحلمونها. لأنهم إنما يتنبأون لكم باسمي. بالكذب. أنا لم ارسلهم يقول الرب"


7. النبي الكذاب يقص على الناس احلام كاذبة

النبي الكذاب يستخف بعقول سامعيه فيقص عليهم أحلاما كاذبة يتنبأ لهم فيها عن أمور تخالف ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. فمهما حاول النبي الكذاب من صياغة حلمه فإن الكتاب المقدس سيكون كالمطرقة التي تحطم الصخر!!

"قد سمعت ما قالته الانبياء الذين تنباوا باسمي بالكذب. قد حلمتُ قد حلمتُ" ( ارميا 25:23)

8. النبي الكذاب يُصحّر قلوب الناس

لقد خلق الله الانسان بطبيعة روحية يكون فيها متعطش لمعرفة الله ( مزمور 1:42،2) قارن مع ( يوحنا 37:7،38) لكن قلب النبي الكذاب والمعلم الدجال كبئر بلا ماء كل من يحاول ان ياخذ منه يصاب بخيبة أمل ، كما انه كغيوم بلا ماء يسوقها النوء، أي من يترجى شيء من النبي الكذاب هو يتامل في رجاء كاذب، يعبر من فوق قلبه دون انتعاش.


رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي الاصحاح 13 العدد 16

16 ويجعل الجميع الصغار والكبار والاغنياء والفقراء والاحرار والعبيد تصنع لهم سمة على يدهم اليمنى او على جبهتهم 17 وان لا يقدر احد ان يشتري او يبيع الا من له السمة او اسم الوحش او عدد اسمه. 18 هنا الحكمة.من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فانه عدد انسان.وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون

سماهم في وجوهم

ان كان احد ياتيكم و لا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت و لا تقولوا له سلام
(2يو 1 : 10)
لانه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم
(2تي 4 : 3)
ملازما للكلمة الصادقة التي بحسب التعليم لكي يكون قادرا ان يعظ بالتعليم الصحيح و يوبخ المناقضين
(تي 1 : 9)
و اما انت فتكلم بما يليق بالتعليم الصحيح
(تي 2 : 1)
فشكرا لله انكم كنتم عبيدا للخطية و لكنكم اطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها
(رو 6 : 17)
ثم نوصيكم ايها الاخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ان تتجنبوا كل اخ يسلك بلا ترتيب و ليس حسب التعليم الذي اخذه منا
(2تس 3 : 6)

حساب النبي الكذاب والوحش

11 ويصعد دخان عذابهم الى ابد الآبدين ولا تكون راحة نهارا و ليلا للذين يسجدون للوحش و لصورته ولكل من يقبل سمة اسمه. 12 هنا صبر القديسين هنا الذين يحفظون وصايا الله وايمان يسوع


1 وسمعت صوتا عظيما من الهيكل قائلا للسبعة الملائكة امضوا واسكبوا جامات غضب الله على الارض.2 فمضى الاول وسكب جامه على الارض فحدثت دمامل خبيثة ورديّة على الناس الذين بهم سمة الوحش والذين يسجدون لصورته


19 ورأيت الوحش وملوك الارض واجنادهم مجتمعين ليصنعوا حربا مع الجالس على الفرس ومع جنده.20 فقبض على الوحش والنبي الكذاب معه الصانع قدامه الآيات التي بها اضل الذين قبلوا سمة الوحش والذين سجدوا لصورته وطرح الاثنان حيّين الى بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت. 21 والباقون قتلوا بسيف الجالس على الفرس الخارج من فمه وجميع الطيور شبعت من لحومهم


4 ورأيت عروشا فجلسوا عليها وأعطوا حكما ورأيت نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل شهادة يسوع ومن اجل كلمة الله والذين لم يسجدوا للوحش ولا لصورته ولم يقبلوا السمة على جباههم وعلى ايديهم فعاشوا وملكوا مع المسيح الف سنة. 5 واما بقية الاموات فلم تعش حتى تتم الالف السنة.هذه هي القيامة الاولى. 6 مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الاولى.هؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم بل سيكونون كهنة للّه والمسيح وسيملكون معه الف سنة

وهنا ايضا يخبرنا متى البشير في الاصحاح 24

29 وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضؤه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السموات تتزعزع.30 وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. 31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء السموات الى اقصائها. 32 فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا واخرجت اوراقها تعلمون ان الصيف قريب.

وايضا في انجيل البشير مرقص الاصحاح 13

24 واما في تلك الايام بعد ذلك الضيق فالشمس تظلم والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه. 25 ونجوم السماء تتساقط والقوات التي في السموات تتزعزع.26 وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد 27 فيرسل حينئذ ملائكته ويجمع مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء الارض الى اقصاء السماء. 28 فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل.متى صار غصنها رخصا واخرجت اوراقا تعلمون ان الصيف قريب.

ويؤكد لنا ذلك البشير لوقا . في الاصحاح 21

25 وتكون علامات في الشمس والقمر والنجوم.وعلى الارض كرب امم بحيرة.البحر والامواج تضج. 26 والناس يغشى عليهم من خوف وانتظار ما يأتي على المسكونة لان قوات السموات تتزعزع.27 وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا في سحابة بقوة ومجد كثير. 28 ومتى ابتدأت هذه تكون فانتصبوا وارفعوا رؤوسكم لان نجاتكم تقترب.

29 وقال لهم مثلا.انظروا الى شجرة التين وكل الاشجار. 30 متى افرخت تنظرون وتعلمون من انفسكم ان الصيف قد قرب. 31 هكذا انتم ايضا متى رأيتم هذه الاشياء صائرة فاعلموا ان ملكوت الله قريب.



اذا نفهم ان ابن الانسان قادما على السحاب بقوه ومجد عظيم وهذا لا يستطيع ان يفعله احد كما يقول الكتاب المقدس.


انجيل متى الاصحاح24

15 فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس.ليفهم القارئ. 16 فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية الى الجبال. 17 والذي على السطح فلا ينزل لياخذ من بيته شيئا. 18 والذي في الحقل فلا يرجع الى ورائه لياخذ ثيابه. 19 وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الايام. 20 وصلّوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء ولا في سبت. 21 لانه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم الى الآن ولن يكون. 22 ولو لم تقصّر تلك الايام لم يخلص جسد.ولكن لاجل المختارين تقصّر تلك الايام. 23 حينئذ ان قال لكم احد هوذا المسيح هنا او هناك فلا تصدقوا. 24 لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا. 25 ها انا قد سبقت واخبرتكم.26 فان قالوا لكم ها هو في البرية فلا تخرجوا.ها هو في المخادع فلا تصدقوا. 27 لانه كما ان البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر الى المغارب هكذا يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان. 28 لانه حيثما تكن الجثّة فهناك تجتمع النسور



وهذا ماسوف يحدث . الكلام واضح ومن له اذنان فل يسمع .لانريد ان نخسر اكثر مما خسرنا في حياتنا يكفينا نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد

قال يسوع انا الطريق والحق والحياة من امن بي وان مات فسيحيا . وانبه ليس ايمان كلاميا بل حقيقي بالقلب والروح والجسد . وجزانا عنده كبير جدا فوق مايتخيله عقل بشري. كما يقول الرسول بولس في :

رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس

6 لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن بحكمة ليست من هذا الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يبطلون. 7 بل نتكلم بحكمة الله في سرّ.الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا. 8 التي لم يعلمها احد من عظماء هذا الدهر.لان لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد.9 بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه


أخيراً.. احذر أيها القارئ من ضلالات الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يكرهون إعلان يسوع المسيح عن نفسه في الكتاب المقدس. فقد أعلن يسوع انه ابن الله وانه مات وقام وان كلامه ثابت الى الابد، أما لانبياء الكذبة فانهم ينشرون الضلالات الثلاثة الكبرى المسيح ليس ابن الله، المسيح لم يصلب، وأقواله مُحرّفة. إن كنت قد تسممت بهذه الافكار فلا يوجد ترياق الا أن تقرأ الإنجيل بروح التواضع وتطلب باخلاص من الرب ان يرشدك للحق فهو الذي يتكفل بإنارة قلبك ويظهر محبته العملية لك، لانه حمل خطاياك فوق الصليب، وهو الذي يهبك ايماناً وخلاصاً وأفراحاً تفوق كل عقل فلا يقدر احد أن يضلك لانك اختبرت قلبياً وعملياً حقائق إلهية، وعرفت الاله
الحقيقي معرفة شخصية لانه منحك حياة أبدية آمين.



أليس محمد هو من فعل ما يلي: 

1. يجعل مستقبلهم الابدي زاخرا بالملذات الدنيونية من خمور وفجور (جنة الاسلام و الحوريات الـ 72)

2. صورة مشوهة او مقلوبة عن الإله الحقيقي ( اله الاسلام الذي يأمر بالقتل و المقاتلة و انه يضل و يهدي من يشاء و كلها صفات حاشا ان ننسبها لله الحقيقي)

3. كلام يملأ البطن ولكنه لا يملأ القلب( كلام محمد عن الامور الدنيوية التي ملأت البطن و الجسد و لكنها بعيدة كل البعد عن ما يحتاجه القلب او الروح)

4.  لا يريد ان يعلم الناس ان يحبوا بعضهم البعض ( فكانت وصيته اخرجوا المشركين من مكة و تحريضكم على من هم ليسوا على الاسلام) 

5. رسالته مناقضة لما جاء في دستور ملكوت السموات (فمثلا بدلا من احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم، يُعلّم النبي الكذاب، قاتلوهم والعنوهم)!!

6. النبي الكذاب يحب الظلمة أكثر من النور( معجزاته كلها حدثت دون شاهد كالاسراء و المعراج) 

7. يقف باستمرار في وجه المبشرين بالسلام، ويقاوم الكارزين بالخبر السار ويحاول إفساد كل من يريد أن يسمع عن الخلاص العظيم ( و حد الردة اكبر شاهد على هذا اضافة الى قتل المبشرين و اعتقالهم) 

8. يريد أن يمجد نفسه، فهو يحتقر مجد الله، لا يريد للناس ان تعرف من هو الله الحقيقي( عظم نفسه بان طلبك منكم ان تصلوا عليه عندما يذكر اسمه و هذا ملحوظ فعندما يذكر اسم الله امام مسلم يبقى ساكتا اما عند ذكر محمد تسرعون بترديد عليه الصلاة و السلام) 

9. فهو لا يشعر بالخزي إذا زنى أو سرق او فعل اي أمر قبيح( القرأن حلل له هذه الامور بان جعل النساء يهبن له انفسهم اي ان محمد طوع القرأن لخدمة شهواته ) 

10.  ظالماً في تعاليمه التي لم يامر الله( كان يلعن المشركين و اليهود و النصارى ) 

11.  لا يعطي تعريفا دقيقا للخطية ( ملكات اليمين التي نعتبرها زنى بالحلال و زواج الثلاث ليالي كتجريب للمرأة قبل الارتباط بها بعقد زواج و اسئلوهن متاعا من تحت الحجاب... كلها امور خاطئة و لكن محمد لم ينهى عنها ) 

12. يشتق تعليمه وسلوكه من الديانات الوثنية( كلمات توحيد و أحد و رمز الهلال على المساجد كلها من الوثنية ) 

13. صورون لهم السماء كانها مكان مفتوح لممارسة الرذائل أو الشهوات التي كانت محرمة عليهم على الارض!!(جنة الاسلام ذات الحوريات و انهر الخمور و الغلمان ) 

14. اراد ان يشجع الناس على المقاومة السياسية بدلا من الطاعة لوصايا الرب( واضح جدا فمحمد كان جل اهتمامه بالغزوات و الحروب التي كانت تهدف الى الاستيلاء على الطرق التجارية و لم يركز على طاعة الله) 

و في النهاية تعليق على سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 

ويجعل الجميع الصغار والكبار والاغنياء والفقراء والاحرار والعبيد تصنع لهم سمة على يدهم اليمنى او على جبهتهم وان لا يقدر احد ان يشتري او يبيع الا من له السمة او اسم الوحش او عدد اسمه.  هنا الحكمة.من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فانه عدد انسان.وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون

السمة التي على الجبهة: هي الزبيبة التي تنتج بسبب احتكاك جبهة المسلم بسجادة الصلاة
السمة التي على اليد اليمنى: هي السيف و الجهاد الذي اوصى به القرأن 
 لا يقدر احد ان يشتري او يبيع الا من له السمة : في الاسواق عند الشراء اكثر عبارة تسمعها هي " صلي على النبي" 

أرأيت كيف بشر كتابنا بمحمد اخي المسلم !!

ربي و الهي ارجعهم اليك فهم بحاجة الى خلاصك قبل فوات الأوان 
سلام المسيح 

*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*للرفــــع ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*هلليلويا ويا رب حد يفهم...*
*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك اختي...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2010)

*وهذا ما سيجدونه مكتوبا فى كتبنا 


يٌثبت*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هلليلويا ويا رب حد يفهم...*
> *الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك اختي...*



*هلليلويا  
شكرا لمشاركتك اخي الحبيب 
سلام و نعمة المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهذا ما سيجدونه مكتوبا فى كتبنا
> 
> 
> يٌثبت*



*شكرا على التثبيت 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك في المنتدى 
سلام المسيح †​*


----------



## hako-23 (10 أغسطس 2010)

جاء بلمحبة والاخاء بين الناس لعلمكم ان محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم امي ليعرف القرءة والكتابة 

حتي اهل ذلك الزمان شهدو ان رسول الله محمد  كان امي فكيف له ان يأتي بهذه الفصاحة اقرء القرأن 

فستجد فيه  البلاغة  والكلمات الراقية والدقة انا اتحداكم ان تأتو بمثله لئنه  ليس كلام بشر فهو كلام رب 

العالمين صالح لأي زمان ومكان  فعلمه الله له وتفسيركم الخطئ له فأني  اقول لكم لقد وجدة خلاصي 

في الايمان بالله رب العالمين الذي خلق السموات والارض خالق  هذا الوجود وكل دابة تدب علي وجه الارض  

يعلمها اسئلكم من خلقكم وخلقني الذي فطر الحب ونوى الذي بيده ملكوة كل شيئ الذي يحي ويميت 

 ان كان هذا ليس ربكم فمن هو  اذا  ان كان ربكم فتعالو سواء ان لانومن الا بالله رب العالمين  ولا نشرك به 

احد وسمحوني ان اخطئة و السلام و محبة من رب العالمين


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

hako-23 قال:


> جاء بلمحبة والاخاء بين الناس لعلمكم ان محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم امي ليعرف القرءة والكتابة
> حتي اهل ذلك الزمان شهدو ان رسول الله محمد  كان امي فكيف له ان يأتي بهذه الفصاحة اقرء القرأن
> فستجد فيه  البلاغة  والكلمات الراقية والدقة انا اتحداكم ان تأتو بمثله لئنه  ليس كلام بشر فهو كلام رب
> العالمين صالح لأي زمان ومكان  فعلمه الله له وتفسيركم الخطئ له فأني  اقول لكم لقد وجدة خلاصي
> ...


*
كلامك على عيني و راسي و انا لا ألومك ابدا فالمسيح قال عنكم :

«قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ»

ربنا ينور طريقك !! 
​*


----------



## Alcrusader (11 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يباركك يا روز على هيدا الموضوع
فعلاً مهم ومحتاج تركيز تم من المسلمين... لكي يقرأ ويفهموا ما بين السطور...

أما من يسأل أعلاه لماذا ترك محمد 23 سنة... إلخ .  هو انتي سامعة ب "ضد- المسيح"؟

هذا أمر كان مقدراً أن يحدث. اقرئي الإنجيل عن النبي الدجال و ماذا سيكون هدفه غير إضلال أكبر عدد ممكن من الناس عن طريق الحق...

و أنا أعتقد أن الأمر لن يقف عند هذا الحد... فبما أن الشيطان يدعمه فستكون حروب كثيرة و مشاكل، بين أبناء الرب و أبناء إبليس...
ولن ينتصر إلا الحق.


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا روز على هيدا الموضوع
> فعلاً مهم ومحتاج تركيز تم من المسلمين... لكي يقرأ ويفهموا ما بين السطور...
> 
> أما من يسأل أعلاه لماذا ترك محمد 23 سنة... إلخ .  هو انتي سامعة ب "ضد- المسيح"؟
> ...



*شكرا اخي الحبيب على مرورك العطر 
ربنا يبارك أيامك  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

no alone قال:


> *والله كلامك جميل اوى *
> *صح انت الى بتقوله ده *
> *سوالى ليك لو كان سيدى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليه افضل السلام *
> *نبى كذاب لماذا عجز وفشل رب البايبل من إماته قتلاً وتركه لمدة 23 عاماً لنشر رسالته والتي بدأت بشخص والآن اصبحوا خُمس سكان العالم ؟ *​



عزيزتي اهلا بك في الموضوع 

اولا لو كنت قد قرأتي الموضوع كاملا لعرفتي ان كتابنا المقدس بالفعل قد تحدث عن نبيك و عن كل شخص كاذب مدعي للنبوة سيأتي من بعد المسيح 
و هذا دليل على ان الله سيسمح لهؤلاء الكذبة بأن يستمروا في تضليل الناس حتى يعرف الناس بأنفسهم الحق من الباطل !! 
و بالعكس هذا اختبار لكل مؤمن ينخدع بهؤلاء الكذبة و برسالتهم الخادعة !! 


9 الَّذِي مَجِيئُهُ* بِعَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ*، بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ، وَبِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ كَاذِبَةٍ،
10 وَبِكُلِّ خَدِيعَةِ الإِثْمِ، فِي الْهَالِكِينَ، *لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا*.
11 وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا* سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ*، حَتَّى* يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ،*
12 لِكَيْ* يُدَانَ* جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ* لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ*، بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ.

ربنا يعرفك طريق الحق و الخلاص الذي أبعدكم عنه ابن أمنة !! 
​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

sabi قال:


> اوك تقولون انا القران من تاليف الانسان اوك انا اطلب من كل مسيحي يقرأ القرأن وبعدها يكتب لنا أيات يخص موضوع كل سورة يعني بمثابة كتاب شبيه للقرأن وهناخد الكتاب الي راح تكتبوه للعالم في دين الاسلامي ويقارنه بالقرانويعطينا رايه وبعدها ناخدها لعالم في دين مسيحي ويعطينا رأيه وهنعرف قرأن كلام انسان ام الله



*اختي الموضوع ليس للنقاش و الحوار 
الموضوع مجرد رسالة لتعيدوا التفكير بأبديتكم !!

تستطيعي فتح موضوع اخر في القسم ​*


----------



## sabi (11 أغسطس 2010)

والله انا شفت الي قبلي ناقشوا فانا ناقشت مادام طرح موضوع فهو قابل لنقاش


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

sabi قال:


> والله انا شفت الي قبلي ناقشوا فانا ناقشت مادام طرح موضوع فهو قابل لنقاش



*ناقشوا بالفعل و لكن لم اناقشهم بل رددت عليهم بما ينفي كلامهم من كتابنا !! 

لكن بالنسبة لموضوع انه القرأن لا احد يأتي بمثله و هو معجزة بحد ذاته بسبب اللغة العربية المستخدمة فيه 

تعليقي هو ان هذا يثبت ان القرأن و إله القرأن هو (محلي) لان القرأن نزل للعرب فقط !! و لا يستطيع احد قرائته الا من يتقن العربية 
و هذا اكبر عجز و ليس معجزة ابدا 

و لو قمتي بترجمة القرأن الى الانجليزية او اي لغة اخرى ستجدي انه ليس الا كلاما مصفوفا يخلو من اي قيمة !! ​​*


----------



## rana1981 (11 أغسطس 2010)

*عنجد بشكرا روز على هالموضوع القيم 
والله يهدي الجميع*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

sabi قال:


> طيب و  الانجيل نزل بالعبرية مين الي بيفهم هي لغة و عندما ترجمة الى عربية او اي لغة اخرى مثل ما قلتي انتي ستجدي انه ليس الا كلاما مصفوفا يخلو من اي قيمة



*ممنوع التطرق للمسيحية في هذا القسم !! هذا تنبيه  

عندما لا تجدي جوابا على كلامي تذهبي للمسيحية 

الانجيل كتب بالعبرية واليونانية والآرامية​*


----------



## no alone (11 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> عزيزتي اهلا بك في الموضوع
> 
> 
> اولا لو كنت قد قرأتي الموضوع كاملا لعرفتي ان كتابنا المقدس بالفعل قد تحدث عن نبيك و عن كل شخص كاذب مدعي للنبوة سيأتي من بعد المسيح
> ...





جميل حضرتك وردك ده انا كنت متوقعاه لانى مش بكتب رد الا لما اكون عارفه الى هيجاوبنى هيقول ايه 
بس مش شايف ان ف حاجه غلط يعنى ربنا عاقب الانبياء الكذابين 
واهل بيتههم بكلام مقدرش اقول ان هو كلام ....... مش قادره والله اقول 
ف ازاى انت  ربنا يعاقب نبى حقيقى ويسيبه ينشر رسالته ؟ 
ما العلم ان ربنا عاقب ناس كتير اوى ومكتوب ف كتابكوا ده 
وفين الدليل الى انت قولته ان ربنا هيسمح ليهم بنشر كذبهم 
وهيسيبهم ينشروا كذبهم لحد ما بقينا خمس العالم 
والانتشار الرهيب ف الاسلام 

فإن كان ربكم حاسب أنبيائه وأهل بيتهم في الحياة الدنيا فكيف لا يعاقب الأنبياء الكذبة وأهل بيتهم في الحياة الدنيا ؟ 

ثم الناموس في سفر تثنية يقول : وأيُّ نبيٍّ تكلَّمَ باَسْمي كلامًا زائدًا لم آمُرْهُ بهِ، أو تكلَّمَ باَسْمِ آلهةٍ أُخرى، فجزاؤُهُ القَتْلُ (تث 18:20)

ولو رجعنا للنسخه التى بيد الارثوذكس هنشوف ان الرب بيتعهد بان يمت الانبياء الكذبه بقوله 

التثنية 18: 20 
و اما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم الهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي

لو انت عاوزنى اجبللك مين الى اتعاقب ومكتوب ف كتابك 
هجبللك 
بس كفايه ده رد على كلامك ان الرب مش هيسمح لحد بان 
يكون نبى كاذب وينشر رسالته لمده 23 عاما 



​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

> *ف ازاى انت ربنا يعاقب نبى حقيقى ويسيبه ينشر رسالته ؟ ​*



لماذا تتجاهلين يوم الدينونة و الحساب !! 
هنا سيتم معاقبة كل من ادعى النبوة من بعد المسيح !!
العقاب لان المسيح صرح انه* لا يوجد بعده* ... فلا حاجة لأنبياء او حتى رسل من بعده.. فرسالته كانت هي *النهاية و الاخيرة*

ثم لو انني سأكلمك بنفس اسلوبك سوف اسأل :

- لماذا الله لم يعاقب بوذا مثلا؟؟؟ هل هذا يعني ان رسالة بوذا صحيحة ؟؟

- لماذا الله لم يعاقب الملحدين؟؟ هل هذا يعني ان افكارهم و معتقداتهم صحيحة مثلا؟؟

ابدا لا !!

فعدم معاقبة الله لهؤلاء الكاذبين* لا يعني ابدا* صحة رسالتهم و معتقداتهم بل هي حكمة الالهية من الله باختبار المؤمنين و ليعرفوا الحق من الباطل... 

و لو قرأتي الموضوع بتركيز لوجدتي ان العقاب* ليس شرطا* ان يكون *لحظيا* بنفس وقت حياة هذا النبي الكاذب ... بل في *وقت الدينونة و الحساب*

ربنا ينور طريقك ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2010)

no alone قال:


> ف ازاى انت  ربنا يعاقب نبى حقيقى ويسيبه ينشر رسالته ؟



*مثلما ترك الشيطان ينشر فساده فى العالم حتى الآن وحتى نهاية العالم*


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *عنجد بشكرا روز على هالموضوع القيم
> والله يهدي الجميع*​


*
مرررررررررسي رنا على مرورك 
نورتي الموضوع 
​*


----------



## انا افكر (11 أغسطس 2010)

*ما ذنب الملايين من المسلمين الذين يعتقدون ان دينهم هو الحق ومن يبتغي*
*غيره فهو من الخاسرين لان القران الذي يعتقدون انه من الله يقول لهم ذلك*
*ويقول لهم ان الجنة محرمة على غيرهم....**كما يعتقد المسيحي ان الذي لم يقبل المسيح فاديا ومخلصا مصيره الهلاك في يوم الدينونة.*
*فلماذا يسمح الله اذن للنبي محمد ان ينشر رسالته ويحفظه من الهلاك بل ويؤيده ويوفر له كل*

*#######################*


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

انا افكر قال:


> *اذا كان الخلاص هو في المسيحيةفقط واهل الاديان الاخرى كلهم الى الجحيم*
> *فانتم بهذا تتهمون الله سبحانه وتعالى بالظلم وحاشاه ان يظلم احدا من عباده.*
> *فما ذنب الملايين من المسلمين الذين يعتقدون ان دينهم هو الحق ومن يبتغي*
> *غيره فهو من الخاسرين لان القران الذي يعتقدون انه من الله يقول لهم ذلك*
> ...





> *فانتم بهذا تتهمون الله سبحانه وتعالى بالظلم وحاشاه ان يظلم احدا من عباده​*



*رسالة المسيح وصلت الى جميع سكان العالم !! ولكن هناك من قبلها و هناك من رفضها !! 
و هنا سيحاسب على رفضه للمسيح لانه لا خلاص الا بالمسيح !! 
​*


> *فلماذا يسمح الله اذن للنبي محمد ان ينشر رسالته ويحفظه من الهلاك بل ويؤيده ويوفر له ​*



*اجبنا مئات المرات على هذا السؤال !! 
اقرأ هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2292327&postcount=12
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2292580&postcount=19​*


----------



## mahbh (11 أغسطس 2010)

*#################
###############

جيد أنك قرآت الرسالة, وهذا هو المطلوب*


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يهديك أخ mahbh

اتوقع الموضوع كفى ووفى و الدور حاليا عليك انت تشغل دماغك !!!!​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 أغسطس 2010)

> *الملذات الدنيويه هى جنة الاسلام و الحوريات سبحان الله ..​*



*طبعا من دون أدنى شك انها جنة الاسلام!! 
فالجنة و الملكوت السماوي عند اليهود و المسيحيين ليست هكذا ابدا !! 
لماذا صارت بيت دعارة على دور الاسلام !! 

متى 22 : 30 ( لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء ) *​


> *(قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انا خاتم الانبياء لا نبي بعدي ..)​*


*
خطأ !!! فالمسيح الذي قال انه الأخير يعني كل من بعده كــــــــــــاذب .... 

رؤيا 11: 1 ( أنا الألف و الياء، و الأول و الآخر، و البداية و النهاية)​​*


> *فكيف فشل وعجز****** في جلب الشر وعقاب سيدنا محمد وأهل بيته لو كان بنبي كاذب كما فعل بعشا ...​*



*اولا يا ريت من دون قلة أدب !!! 
ثانيا 100 مرة اجبنا و قلنا ان الله سيسمح بمجيء هؤلاء الكذبة ليصدق الناس الكذب و الباطل من الصدق و الحق !! 
تفضل اقرأ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2292327&postcount=12
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2292580&postcount=19​​*


> *ويتركه الله 23 عام يدعو الى الله ولا يخزيه​*



*بل مات مسموما !!

....... وقال الزهري عن جابر واحتجم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعده ثلاث سنين حتى كان وجعه الذي توفى منه فقال: (مازلت أجد من الأكلة التي أكلت من الشاة يوم خيبر، حتى كان هذا أوان انقطاع أبهري) فتوفى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شهيداً.​*


> *
> أرقام الامريكيين من اصل اسباني الذين يعتنقون الاسلام تنمو بسرعة وخاصة في نيويورك وكاليفورنيا وتكساس وفلوريدا​*


*
ههههههههه صحح معلوماتك فلا زلت داخل قوقعة الاعلام العربي الاسلامي المدلس !! 
و الدليل ان مرجعك عربي  اسلامي

انت لا زلت تعيش داخل الأكاذيب و الخزعبلات!! 
اذهب الى المنتديات الاسلامية .. و اخبرني لو رأيت نصف شهادة لمسيحي تحول الى الاسلام و هو الذي كتبها بيده !! 
بعكس منتدانا و غيره من المنتديات المسيحية فهناك المئات ممن يدخلون و يكتبون شهاداتهم بأيديهم و ليست منقولة كما في منتدياتك ( أقصد مفبركة و مؤلفة ) 

سلام المسيح ينور طريقك ​*


----------



## Eva Maria (12 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع ليس حواري بل هو رسالة عابرة لكل مسلم
وبسبب التشتيت نكتفي باغلاق الموضوع 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

sabi قال:


> والله انا شفت الي قبلي ناقشوا فانا ناقشت مادام طرح موضوع فهو قابل لنقاش



*المهم فهم ما قيل ......*


----------

